# Craftsman Router Sub Base



## Charboy (Sep 10, 2009)

To all,

I have a Craftsman Professional Router 2hp 9amp 25K rpm Single Speed 1/2' collet Model: 315.27500. I have lost the sub base to this router that I have had for numerous years. I contacted Craftsman Service and the don't have a clue and state this part is not available. Does anyone know where I could obtain this sub base? The actual Craftsman part number is 973668-002 if that is helpful. Maybe someone has a replacement base (hopefully clear)?

Thanks,

Charboy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi charlie,

Welcome to the forum and glad to have you join us.

Two choices that come to mind for your sub base. #1 is to purchase a clear sub base (about everyone carries them) and drill the holes yourself or use a kit to help you center and locate the hole placements. #2 would be to look at the Milescraft sub base (try Amazon.com) which is pre drilled for a ton of different router models.

If you need more help, post again and we can provide some links to specific products.


----------



## Charboy (Sep 10, 2009)

Bob,

Thank you very much. I will gladly take your advice and do more investigation with your two suggestions.

Thanks for taking the time.

Charlie


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Charboy.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Charlie greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------

